# 2 Spieler games mit gamepad Support



## Gepettox (18. Oktober 2013)

Servus

Habe mir aus alter Hardware einen PC zusammengebaut der nun neben einen 47" TV steht und mit 2 gamepads bestückt ist. 

Bin nun auf der suche nach guten spielen von A bis Z die man zu zweit mit gutem gamepad Support spielen kann. Bis jetzt habe ich leider nur den neusten teil von rayman, welches aber schon richtig top ist. 

Hoffe ich finde hier ein paar Anstöße. 

Mfg

Edit: fifa scheidet aus


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Oktober 2013)

Portal 2


----------



## Gepettox (18. Oktober 2013)

Portal 2 mit gamepad?  Bin nicht so der freund von "shootern" mit nem gamepad aber da ich Portal eh habe werde ichs mal testen. Gibt's da überhaupt n mehrspielermodus?


----------



## Laudian (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Portal 2 Mehrspielermodus macht unglaublich viel Spaß. Und sobald man die offizielle Kampagne durch hat kann man sich noch hunderte extra Maps herunterladen... Der MP ist da auf jeden Fall um einiges interessanter als der SP.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Oktober 2013)

Grid 2 

Macht Spass zu zweit, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Oktober 2013)

Alle Lego Jump'n'Runs, machen zu zweit richtig gut Laune


----------



## Trochaeus (18. Oktober 2013)

Trials Evolution vielleicht noch? Macht echt Laune und geht super mit Gamepad


----------



## Amigo (18. Oktober 2013)

Dirt Showdown, hat nen Splitscreen und macht gut Laune! 
Beat'em Ups sind immer gut zu zweit, Streetfighter oder so...


----------



## Kellerkind79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Der Portal 2 Mehrspielermodus macht unglaublich viel Spaß. Und sobald man die offizielle Kampagne durch hat kann man sich noch hunderte extra Maps herunterladen... Der MP ist da auf jeden Fall um einiges interessanter als der SP.


 
Der Koop-Modus von Portal 2 ist der Hammer!
Muss man gezockt haben!


----------



## Gepettox (18. Oktober 2013)

Sind ja mal top Vorschläge... Muss ich mir mal n paar gameplays auf yt reinziehen. 

Wie ist das mit Portal?  Is das dann splittscreen?  Hab da noch nie was davon gesehen.


----------



## Shona (18. Oktober 2013)

Gepettox schrieb:


> Sind ja mal top Vorschläge... Muss ich mir mal n paar gameplays auf yt reinziehen.
> 
> Wie ist das mit Portal?  Is das dann splittscreen?  Hab da noch nie was davon gesehen.


 Portal 2 kann man auch im Splittscreen spielen wenn man es einstellt 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage aber ich hoffe das du das Xbox360 Pad hast den sonst könnte es Probleme geben da die meisten Spiele andere Pads nicht richtig unterstützen. Erfahrungen aus dem Freundeskreis haben das zumindest gezeigt das diese immer wieder einen Emulator brauchen der das Xbox360 Pad emuliert und alle die den Originalen haben (mit Kabel, der Kabellose macht ebenfalls Probleme) einfach Spiel starten und loslegen können ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen zu machen

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed on Steam (Mit Splittscreen)
Trine 2: Complete Story on Steam (Keine ahnung ob Splittscrren vorhanden)
Brutal Legend on Steam (Hab es selbst mit dem Xbox360 Pad durchgespielt)


----------



## Smil0r (18. Oktober 2013)

Da gäbe es noch. Spelunke und magicka. Sowie streetfighter 4 oder blur und splitsecond. Dann fällt mir noch Wall-e ein was ich aber nie getestet habe. Left4death kann man mit etwas einstellen auch in splitscreen spielen. Summer Atletics 09... Ohm alle emulatoren von allen Consolen wie Supernintendo bis Zur Wii geht da einiges. 
Viel spaß 
Und hier gibts noch paar mehr
http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Them...er-besten-aktuellen-Splitscreen-Games-757060/


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Oktober 2013)

Beitrag entfernt.


----------



## Volcom (19. Oktober 2013)

Split/Second
Blur
CM Dirt 3 & Showdown
Rayman Origins / Legends
Street Fither X Tekken
Trine 1 & 2
Dungeon Defenders 
Tomb Raider & the Guardian of light


----------



## Gepettox (19. Oktober 2013)

Das mit den Emulatoren is n guter Vorschlag. 

Das  viele Spiele das xbox pad unterstützen hab ich schon mitbekommen (Alice madness returns z. B.)


----------



## Shona (19. Oktober 2013)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Also das mit den Emulatoren kann ich nur bestätigen


Ähm diese Emulatoren meinte ich nicht da es illegal ist bzw. eine Grauzone...
Ich meinte MotioninJoy oder den hier x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting um ein PS3 oder anderes 08/15 Pad in einem Spiel zu nutzen das numal nur das X360 Pad untersützt.



Gepettox schrieb:


> Das  viele Spiele das xbox pad unterstützen hab ich schon mitbekommen (Alice madness returns z. B.)


Du kannst davon ausgehen das alle Spiele die auf Steam Volle und Teileweise Gamepad-Unterstüzung haben das X360 Pad ohne irgendwelche Zusätze unterstützen.

Volle Gamepad-Unterstützung
Gamepads teilweise unterstützt (Wobei diese das Pad auch voll unterstützen)

Dort musst du nur noch schauen welches auch Co-Op unterstüzt und vor allem Localer Co-Op, den das ist das was du suchst und da wird die Sache schon schwieriger den Localer Co-Op ist heute eher eine seltenheit


----------



## kero81 (19. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe mit meinem Kabellosen Xbox Controller am PC keinerlei Probleme?!


----------



## GxGamer (19. Oktober 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 2.

Der nächste der Emulatoren voschlägt, darf sich über Konsequenzen freuen.


----------



## kero81 (19. Oktober 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 2.
> 
> Der nächste der Emulatoren voschlägt, darf sich über Konsequenzen freuen.


 
Vielleicht noch sinnvoll zu erwähnen das mit "Emulatoren" Programme gemeint sind mit denen man z.b. SNES Spiele auf dem PC spielen kann und NICHT Programme um ein Joypad zu emulieren. Dachte das könntest Du noch ergänzen GXGamer.  Ich meins nur gut.


----------

